# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Apuesta fuerte en Finlandia por la energía nuclear

## F. Lázaro

Qué envidia me da Finlandia. No han terminado aún con el EPR de Olkiluoto y ya van a por otro, esta vez de tecnología rusa.

La pregunta que me hago es: ¿y aquí para cuándo?... 




> http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...ctor-finlandes
> 
> *Avanzan las autorizaciones para la construcción del sexto reactor finlandés*
> 
> Viernes, 19 Febrero 2016 
> 
> La eléctrica finlandesa Fennovoima confía en contar con la autorización de construcción del sexto reactor nuclear del país a finales del 2017 para comenzar la construcción del sexto reactor nuclear del país en 2018. Por ahora, el país tiene cuatro unidades en operacion y una más en construcción, Olkiluoto 3.
> 
> Finlandia tiene cuatro reactores operativos en dos emplazamientos, Loviisa y Olkiluoto, que generan actualmente el 35% de su electricidad. Además, construye un quinto reactor en el emplazamiento de Olkiluoto, un reactor europeo de tercera generación del tipo EPR.
> ...


De momento ya han empezado las obras para realizar la excavación donde se asentará la futura central de Hanhikivi.




> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN...-21011601.html
> 
> *Finland's Hanhikivi 1 excavation work starts*
> 
> 21 January 2016
> 
> Excavation work has started at the construction site of the planned Hanhikivi 1 nuclear power plant in Pyhäjoki, Finland. A ceremony was held to mark the start of work to dig the foundation pit on 19 January.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Jonasino

> ¿y aquí para cuándo?...


Me parece que al paso que vamos......antes todos calvos.
Desde luego los finlandeses son la leche: Primeros en educación, vanguardia de la nueva generación nuclear europea, prima de riesgo casi negativa....

Yo he trabajado temporadas en Finlandia y lo único que no envidio es ver amanecer a las diez de la mañana y anochecer a las dos de la tarde. Eso baja mucho la moral, especialmente a los españoles.

----------


## termopar

> Qué envidia me da Finlandia. No han terminado aún con el EPR de Olkiluoto y ya van a por otro, esta vez de tecnología rusa.
> 
> La pregunta que me hago es: ¿y aquí para cuándo?...


Pues espero que aquí no cometan el mismo error. Buff, menos mal que no tenemos ningún tipo de dependencia política con los rusos. 

Aunque la verdad, mal tienen que estar las cosas para sacar los de foro nuclear una noticia de la que ya se hablaba desde el 2011: http://www.energiadiario.com/publica...sde-fukushima/
De esta noticia "sólo" han pasado 5 años y la única diferencia es que Eon se ha salido del consorcio inversor para entrar los rusos a financiarla y Rosatom se encargará de la tecnología nuclear y del combustible. :EEK!: 




> ...Fennovoima *"confía" en contar* con la autorización de construcción del sexto reactor nuclear del país a finales del 2017


Y todo si va a buen puerto para tener la autorización en el 2017, nada menos. Pues anda que no están cambiando las cosas en el sector energético, vaya derrapada la de los fineses. 
No están suficientemente escarmentados ya con la central de olkiluoto 3 con retrasos de 8 a 10 años y duplicación de costes? Para al final tener el coste energético más alto que otras tecnologías de mercado.

----------

